# Spanish in Shalimar/Cinco?



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Right around this time the last few years the Spanish blow up at the Cinco and Shalimar bridges. Anyone fish over there and have a report or know the status. I work in FWB but haven't had time to check it out.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I haven`t heard of anybody reporting them in that far yet. But a friend of mine was fishing off the beach yesterday and he said the Spanish were thick and beating up his bait. Looks like I`ll be trolling for Spanish this weekend just off the beach. A bonus cobia would be nice as well.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

BassPro and Half Hitch haven't reported any there as well.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Last few years I've stopped by the bridges before work early in the morning and loaded up.


----------

